# Martin Grant S/S 2011 x 24



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Ajak Deng, Annaleise Smith, Eugenia Mandzhieva, Kate Somers, Madeline Kragh, Maud Welzen, Quinta Witzel, Xie Feiyuan*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

für mich etwas eintönig diese show.


----------



## king2805 (20 Dez. 2017)

es fehlt hier ein funke leider alles langweilig


----------

